# Deron Williams getting hosed by refs.



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Why is Deron getting no benefit of the doubt, or really no benefit when there's no doubt at all it was a foul? The last couple months Deron hasn't gotten countless calls throughout the game and especially down the stretch that have just been easily seen fouls and yet no whistles are blowing. He is sorta a big name in the NBA and he has to be the most picked on bigger name in the league right now by the refs. Has he said anything in his interviews badly towards a ref or yelled at any that heavily. He just seems to always get the end result that the ref " :roll: :roll: had his head turned and didn't see anything :roll: :roll: " Wow NBA officiating needs to be cleaned up there are seriously some horrible refs in the NBA. I just am not seeing the point as to why Deron isn't getting any calls, and some calls that would have probably gained the Jazz a few more wins. Such as last night when Tony Parker rid him out of bounce and they got a 3 at the buzzer before half time, down the stretch those three points ended up making a difference as to getting ahead or being that much closer.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I wouldn't know if Deron has been getting hosed. With the way they have been playing lately, I haven't been able to watch. Seriously, I get WAAAAAAAAAAY too frustrated. If they win a couple of games in a row, then I'll start watching again. Don't get me wrong, I'm a Jazz fan through tough times and good times, but I don't think watching the tough times is good for my health.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

He's getting inexplicably hosed....


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

He's been hosed for sure- because he wears a Utah jersey


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't watch enough games, only 2 a month, Thanks KJZZ, but it appears he just throws himself to the floor often when he goes for a layup. Could be the camera angle or just me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Becasue all of the refs like Koby and James. they get all of the calls. D plays for the Jazz and the refs dont like the Jazz.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a solution... shoot jumpers and then you won't have to whine about getting hosed by the refs when you go jumping into the trees and a branch knocks you across the court. :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Here's a solution... shoot jumpers and then you won't have to whine about getting hosed by the refs when you go jumping into the trees and a branch knocks you across the court. :lol:


Or change your name to "Manu Ginobili", and you can do that anyway, AND get the calls. :roll: :roll: There is definitely something wrong with the officiating these days, and I'm not saying the Jazz are the only ones picked on. The league has its favorites, and it wouldn't surprise me one bit if the refs had a teleconference with Stern before, during halftime, and after the games so they know what he wants. Its bullcrap.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Like this is a new developement--------- been going on since the Pope paid the refs at Notre Dame games with Knute Rockne.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a solution... shoot jumpers and then you won't have to whine about getting hosed by the refs when you go jumping into the trees and a branch knocks you across the court. :lol:
> ...


Funny, I didn't hear Jazz fans complaining when the old king of flop, Karl Malone, was getting away with it every game. :lol:


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

I think when your team is down by so many points at the end of a game, the refs find it pointless to prolong the agony by calling fouls that will not change the outcome. The games have pretty much been decided in the first quarter. Bad calls or not, this is not a good year for the Jazz. No playoffs will really be hard to take!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

1I, sorry, but you are the most biased and skewed person that I know of at present, so I can't take your opinion seriously. It is funny how such bias makes people who are normally reasonable out of their mind, I have seen it first hand as an official myself. The benefit of the doubt should be given to the officials 99% of the time. No one really understands until you put the stripes and whistle on yourself, it is quite eye opening. There is my $0.02.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> 1I, sorry, but you are the most biased and skewed person that I know of at present, so I can't take your opinion seriously. It is funny how such bias makes people who are normally reasonable out of their mind, I have seen it first hand as an official myself. The benefit of the doubt should be given to the officials 99% of the time. No one really understands until you put the stripes and whistle on yourself, it is quite eye opening. There is my $0.02.


Last night I got asked to ref the game between my 7pm and 9pm churchball games. NO WAY!!! I always think the refs call too much ticky tack stuff at our games but I'd probably get called out for not calling little things so I don't even want to bother with it. When you put on the stripes, nobody likes you, even if calls are going their way. It only takes one they think you missed and you become public enemy #1.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

NBA refs are like lawyers... 99% of them give the rest a bad name.


----------

